# My London make-up haul



## esmeealeida (May 14, 2014)

A little make-up haul from my trip to London
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Chanel highlighter




  Charlotte Tilbury palette




  Tom Ford lipstick in Blush Nude




  Revlon Parfumerie nailpolishes (they smell amazing!!)




  YSL Touche Eclat limited edition


----------



## alexisweaver (May 14, 2014)

GREAT haul! I love and now WANT that Chanel highlighter.


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

Very pretty haul


----------



## mosha010 (May 14, 2014)

That Chanel highlighter is everything.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

esmeealeida said:


> A little make-up haul from my trip to London
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great haul ! The Chanel powder is so classy, the scented np look lovely ) and TF lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love what you purchased !


----------



## Naynadine (May 14, 2014)

Lovely products!


----------



## MaitaiFluff (May 14, 2014)

Everything looks so pretty! I like the Touché Éclat. I wanted it when I first saw it but if never be able to use it because it's so pretty.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 14, 2014)

Everything is just so beautiful! Lovely haul!


----------



## JulieDiva (May 14, 2014)

esmeealeida said:


> A little make-up haul from my trip to London
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  OMG makeup porn!!!!

  nice haul, lucky lady!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2014)

That Chanel highlighter is absolutely STUNNING!!!!! Loving the YSL to. Who doesn't like animal print!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2014)

esmeealeida said:


> A little make-up haul from my trip to London
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Awesome haul!  ENJOY.  We're eagerly  awaiting that Chanel highlighter!!!


----------



## tiera720 (May 21, 2014)

Awesome! I want to snuggle that Chanel highlighter and whisper sweet nothings to it lol.


----------



## LuvKay26 (May 25, 2014)

That Chanel Highlighter is So Pretty !!!


----------



## jchait (May 28, 2014)

Great haul! Beautiful pieces!


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 20, 2014)

Im late in responding but gorgeous haul, especially the Chanel!!! Have you had a chance to try it? What are your impressions?


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Chanel products look great!


----------



## Impianti (Aug 21, 2014)

Love the chanel highlighter!


----------



## Paeonia (Sep 5, 2014)

Omg, charlotte tilbury, love it!
  And the chanel highlighter... just too stunning! How do you like it so far?


----------



## StormyHiccups (Sep 6, 2014)

droooolls... that chanel stamping pattern is so lux!


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 7, 2014)

Great haul! I especially love the Chanel Dentelle highlighter and the Charlotte Tillbury contouring duo. And the special edition case is so cute on the YSL Touche Eclat. I think the holiday collection has one in LE packaging too.


----------



## Chris08 (Sep 11, 2014)

Tom Ford lipstick in Blush Nude is my dream


----------



## RallyV (Sep 15, 2014)

My kinda haul! Oh wait all hauls are my kinda hauls


----------



## throwitawaynow (Sep 17, 2014)

Great haul!


----------



## watercoloursun (Sep 23, 2014)

Im hoping I can get my brother and soon to be sister-in-law to buy me a few goodies while they are honeymooning in London nxt month. But it will be slightly tough since she is not into makeup at all


----------



## souledout (Sep 24, 2014)

Those Revlon nailpolishes


----------



## isazohra (Oct 23, 2014)

The Revlon nailpolishes are super cute!


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 6, 2014)

Great haul!  London is on my bucket list.  I love how you took the photos of your haul also!


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 18, 2015)

ohh the chanel , its gorgeous!!!


----------

